# Blake Griffin Slam Dunk Champ



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

What you guys think ? 

I think he own !!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Blake Griffin dominates again! It's amazing how much attention he's getting this weekend, he's overshadowed everyone! i'm not even sure clipper fans are really understanding he's a once in a generation talent!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I expected more.


----------

